# Size of images on web site



## balanga (Mar 7, 2017)

How do you work out the optimal size for images on a website, especially an ecommerce site where the could many product items on a page? And what programs are available for converting large images to small images? I'm assuming that some sort of batch conversion can be done on hundreds of images....


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2017)

balanga said:


> How do you work out the optimal size for images on a website, especially an ecommerce site where the could many product items on a page?


Lots of trail and error using mock-ups.



> And what programs are available for converting large images to small images?


The standard is usually graphics/ImageMagick.



> I'm assuming that some sort of batch conversion can be done on hundreds of images....


ImageMagick contains a lot of tools that are easily scriptable.


----------

